# Daten Synchronisieren???



## MMC2002 (13. Dezember 2002)

Also,
ich habe zwar nur ein kleines Netzwerk mit zwei Rechnern (PC+Laptop).
Da ich auf beiden Rechnern meine Aufträge abspeichere und mir es auch immer zu lange dauert, die neusten Daten rauszusuchen und von einem auf den anderen zu kopieren, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es nicht irgendeine Art von Synchronisierungs-Software gibt.
MfG
MMC2002


----------



## Rettungsdackel (19. Dezember 2002)

Unter der Annahme, dass du Windowsrechner hast ist die Lösung einfach --> Windows bringt die Funktion bei neueren Versionen (bei Win2k und XP gehts 100%) schon mit.

Geh ins Netzwerk und such den Ordner der syncronisiert werden soll raus, entweder oben links kommt eine Option Offline verfügbar machen oder du klickst mit  rechts und sucht diese funktion per hand

nur noch ein paar einstellungen vornehmen --> gut

dann sollte er die ordner syncronisieren

MfG


----------



## MMC2002 (20. Dezember 2002)

Cool, werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Danke
MfG
MMKC2002


----------



## mischi (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MMC2002 _
> *Also,
> ich habe zwar nur ein kleines Netzwerk mit zwei Rechnern (PC+Laptop).
> Da ich auf beiden Rechnern meine Aufträge abspeichere und mir es auch immer zu lange dauert, die neusten Daten rauszusuchen und von einem auf den anderen zu kopieren, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es nicht irgendeine Art von Synchronisierungs-Software gibt.
> ...



Besser als die Offline Ordner gefällt mir "Easy2Sync" (Easy2Sync). Das ist eine spezielle Software zum synchronisieren von Notebook und PC. Kostet prinzipiell Geld, kann dafür auch mehr als die Offline Folder. Außerdem gibt es eine Freeware Version, wenn Du nicht alle Features brauchst.

Mischi


----------

